# HDMI Output



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, I hooked up my DVD player and PS2 through the AVR with Component Cables. And have the AVR sending those signals through the HDMI out.

I have an Onkyo TX-SR876, and was wondering what settings I should have the picture adjust on?

I dont care too much about the Brightness, Contrast, Hue, and Saturation just yet. But the resolution, what setting should it be at? I have Through, Auto, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. I dont know the difference for what it does.

Whats your guys' recommendation?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> So, I hooked up my DVD player and PS2 through the AVR with Component Cables. And have the AVR sending those signals through the HDMI out.
> 
> I have an Onkyo TX-SR876, and was wondering what settings I should have the picture adjust on?
> 
> ...


I use either "Through" or 1080p (assuming your TV can handle it).

If you use through, the signal will be passed to TV untouched so that means no conversion on AVR and then conversion on TV (double processing), in the other hand 1080p is the highest resolution you can get, but you need to be sure your TV can handle that or it will be down-convert to the maximum resolution the TV can handle (could be 720p, 1080i) and this will mean a double signal processing (Who knows who does a better job processing the video AVR or TV???...I always let the TV process any video signal) :yes:


----------

